# Scrollbar Anzeige unter Mozilla



## Zyberion (12. März 2006)

Hallo...

Also ich habe in dreamweaver vollgendes Script für die Anzeige der Farbe meines Scrollbalkens benutzt

scrollbar-Face-Color: #000000;

Sieht im Internet Explorer auch ganz nett aus...
Aber Mozilla macht mir sorgen, dort ist noch alles wie vorher.

Wie kann ich dem auch verklickern das ich gerne eine andere Farbe hätte?
Wird der Fehler auch bei Netzscape auftreten? Wenn ja was muss mann dort verändern?

Fragen über fragen...ist meiner Meinung sowiso doof das man da für jeden Browser alles umändern muss....Aber kommt man ja leider nicht dran vorbei...

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Mozilla und Firefox? Wenn es auf dem einen geht? Geht es dann auch auf dem anderen?

MfG und bye


----------



## Gumbo (12. März 2006)

Browser auf Gecko-Basis und einige andere – wenn nicht sogar die meisten – interpretieren diese Eigenschaft nicht. Da ist nichts zu machen.


----------



## Zyberion (12. März 2006)

Und eine alternative gibt es auch nicht?
Mal von Flash abgesehen....


----------



## Gumbo (12. März 2006)

Mit JavaScript wäre bestimmt noch etwas möglich. Eine JavaScript-Umsetzung halte ich jedoch für übertriebene und unnötige Spielerei.


----------



## Zyberion (12. März 2006)

Wiso das?

Zumal es hauptsächlich eine gestalterische Frage ist....
Da alles sehr dunkel auf der seite ist, kommt sonen grauer Balken echt "sch...."

Naja...


----------



## franz007 (12. März 2006)

Diese Eigenschaft ist wiedereinmal eine Spielerei von Microsoft die sie, statt die Quasi-Standarts des W3Cs umzusetzen (das sie selber mitfinanzieren), immer in ihren Browser einbauen.

Die Scrollbar gehört zum Browser und nicht zur Seite, das heißt wenn Ich meine Scrollbar mit einem Theme angepasst habe dann will ich das das so bleibt.

Wenn deine Seite sonst gut gemacht ist fällt niemandem eine Scrollbar auf die er/sie ja so gewöhnt ist, also lass die Scrollbar wie sie ist und unterstütze diese Sachen die Microsoft so  "produziert" nicht auch noch.


----------



## Zyberion (13. März 2006)

Also auf gut Deutsch heisst das nun...

Mozilla kann KEINE farbigen Scollbars?

Wiso unterstützen...wenn die Mozilla Leute merken, das viele gerne Farbige Scrollbars auf ihrere Seite haben würden, werden sie es doch auch irgendwann einbauen...

Angebot Nachfrage...

Naja....sieht halt trotzdem in schwarz schöner aus....


----------



## Gumbo (13. März 2006)

> […] wenn die Mozilla Leute merken, das viele gerne Farbige Scrollbars auf ihrere Seite haben würden, werden sie es doch auch irgendwann einbauen […]


Das hoffe ich nicht. Denn wie bereits erwähnt, gehört die Bildlaufleiste zum Browser und nicht zur Webseite. Und ich bin der Auffassung, dass ein Fremder außerhalb seiner Webseite nichts zu bestimmen hat. Der Benutzer ist es gewohnt, die Bildlaufleiste in dem betriebssystemtypischen Stil vorzufinden. Alles andere würde nur irritieren. Und schlussendlich sind Stylesheets auch nur Darstellungs_vorschläge_.


----------



## Ceppi (13. März 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..., gehört die Bildlaufleiste zum Browser und nicht zur Webseite. ... Alles andere würde nur irritieren



Gibt es da eigentlich handfeste Kriterien, warum die Scrollbar zum Browser gehören soll?
Schließlich kann man per CSS (etwas eingeschränkt) auch Formelemente formen und färben, die wie andere HTML-Elemente auch Scrollbars enthalten können.

Im Prinzip ist doch eine Bildlaufleiste in einem ähnlichen Graubereich wie die Formelemente: Beide werden in ihrem Aussehen vom Betriebssystem beeinflusst, zumindest bei Formelementen auch vom Browser. CSS gilt für die Formelemente, aber soll nicht für die Bildlaufleiste gelten...

Mag sein, dass der Eine oder andere dadurch beim ersten Mal irritiert wird, aber letztlich ist es doch wie mit anderen Tricks auch: Kommen die Besucher einer Seite damit nicht klar und der Betreiber wird sich dessen bewusst, kann er ja die CSS aktualisieren und alles ist bestens .


----------

